# Bloopers



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Back in the olden days before digital photography, I used to shoot tons 
of pictures and hope for a good one. This was because we had no 
instant feedback and learned that if we didn't shoot a lot of pix we
might end up with none that were good.

As a result I have boxes of old fish pictures that for one reason or
another were not worthy of showing off. Heads cut off, reflections
blurring images, eyes closed, overlapping shots on a frame, out of
focus. Anyway I went through them and noticed a few that might
interest ya'll especially if you are old enough to remember black 
and white TV.










THis flathead isn't huge but the hat reminded me how Seevers and I 
shamed Jim Corey into throwing in hats with a tournament victory. The 
whole deal was a huge Misfit adventure but we managed a good 
flathead without too much loss of blood. I called Seevers later to ask 
him if he had a batch of chiggers from the nice soft moss and he said No.
He called back the next day and reported that his were slower 
incubating and I told him the chiggers took an extra day to decide 
to chew on him.










This pic is another hat story. Skip at Piedmont marina used to give a hat or
T-shirt for every fish Ohio fish turned in there. I accused Roy Hoops 
of having more T-shirts and hats than Skip had but I also had all the 
colors I liked.










Before using the little boat to land flathead in deeper water I attempted 
to get after them with hip boots. I abandonded that idea after learning
they will get jumpy and make laps around your boots.










Before E-glass and graphite I thought this solid fiberglass pole was the
best rod that would ever be invented for flathead.










I seem to have confused the sun in your face idea on this photo and 
ended up with a dark pic.










Also you shouln't stand in deep shade on a cloudy morning.

Most of my bloopers are much worse picture wise. It's winter and I have to find something flathead related


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

My fishing partners and I are no photographers by any means, so we take as many pics as we feel necessary....good and bad. I guess I took up catfishing at the right time.  My generation has had the luxury of having a good bit of literature on catfish via in-fisherman as well as personal blogs, and public forums. Helps to limit the learning curve. I often times forget that the information I started with, was learned from others' experience. 

Thanks for sharing, and great pics regardless of angle or shading... They only makes my cabin fever worse though. I fished for flathead way too early last year, I'm going to try and retain myself this year.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

haha great thread Robby, sadly even with digital cameras and instant feed back i still mess up pictures....


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great Back To The Past pictures Robby. Were you really that young looking,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,once upon a time?


----------

